

If, Why, and How Founders Should Hire a “Professional” CEO - bbolk
http://reidhoffman.org/if-why-and-how-founders-should-hire-a-professional-ceo/

======
ojbyrne
"His statistical analysis showed that, paradoxically, founders maximized the
value of their equity stakes by giving up the CEO position and board control"

I don't see the paradox of an actual academic study, with statistics and some
attempt at a methodology, producing the opposite results of a small amount of
cherry-picked anecdotal evidence.

------
justjimmy
Question to anyone from LinkedIn:

Why is it that when I view a profile that I'm not connected with, I can gleam
more information when not logged in vs logged in?

When I'm logged in, I can see 1 info box. When not logged in, I can view their
entire profile (if they have hidden option off) I basically used LinkedIn in
Incognito mode now when gleaming new profiles.

What's up with that?

~~~
dkl
To get you to upgrade to a paid LinkedIn subscription?

~~~
justjimmy
By shutting out existing members and giving non members more features?

~~~
jcampbell1
An SEO play? They open their database to non-logged in users so Google will
index more content.

------
amirmc
I wondered for ages whether Reid would do any public writing.

From his about page _"On this site, I will be posting longer essays on
entrepreneurship, Silicon Valley, civics, politics, and perhaps some
philosophical topics, too"_

------
mattmiller
How do you become a "Professional" CEO?

~~~
mikemarotti
I'm curious to hear someone's response to this as well. To me, it seems like a
lucky break following by a whole lot of networking.

------
acgourley
Great article and perspective. The lack of comments makes me wonder if he
needs more link bait.

------
Shorel
If, by CEO...

